# biceps training video what ya think?



## magnumfit (Aug 10, 2014)

the two best biceps exercises.

Best way to build huge biceps - YouTube


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess it works for him.  personally I twist the dumbbells a little more and I always go up in weight.  I try to keep going up till I get so Heavy that I can only do one rep.  then some times 1 time a week at least I super set it till I get down to 5 lbs or puke.  then I still do one or to more sets.


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 10, 2014)

Im a huge preacher curl fan. That bench he's using sucks. 

It needs more padding and should be moon shaped on the front.

And according to Larry Scott, the exercise should always be done standing so you can get your hip underneath.

Also the arm pits should be jammed into the top of the bench.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 10, 2014)

Obviously this guy is trying to pimp his website... So he should use some one for his videos besides himself cause he looks like shit.

Those standing DB curls were horrible looking-


----------



## Old Man River (Aug 10, 2014)

*Dammit! Bring Larry Scott back again!*



Sandpig said:


> Im a huge preacher curl fan. That bench he's using sucks.
> 
> It needs more padding and should be moon shaped on the front.
> 
> ...


Sandpig, looks like this dude needs Larry Scott again! Hope he picked up the info I sent for his shoulders!:action-smiley-033:Later,OMR


----------



## Rod1222 (Aug 10, 2014)

I hate 90% of YouTube "fitness" videos. Most have no idea what they're talking about or are only there to promote their new fitness t-shirts. 

Look up my man "scooby". He's a ripped old dude who was probably the FIRST EVER YouTube fitness channel. Solid guy with actual good form.


----------

